
Computing 52 by Hand - signa11
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/Calculating52FactorialByHand.html?TW_201560105
======
gus_massa
The original title is "Computing 52 Factorial by Hand" or "Computing 52! by
Hand". HN probably ate the "!".

Edit: For the lazy:
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=52%21](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=52%21)
says that it's 8x10^67, so the approximation here is only a 20% bigger and has
the correct magnitude order.

